# One Time Use Tools



## Tmate (Aug 25, 2021)

How many of us have shelves full of tools we needed once, but are unlikely to use again?  To name a few of mine:

The circle cutting device I used with a router to cut out my train layout turntable opening.
The  X-Y table I used a couple of times to drill precise holes on my drill press before getting a mill.
The abrasive cut-off saw I bought to cut some hardened linear rails.
The toe jack I bought to help get my Bridgeport mill off its pallet.
I probably have a dozen or more similar items.

There is always a chance we might need them again, but that philosophy fills up a shop in a hurry.  You can always sell the stuff on eBay, but that takes time, and eBay keeps upping their fees.  You need the extra space more than the money, and the next user has to lay out the price of the tool, plus shipping, plus taxes, plus eBay and PayPal fees.

It would be nice if there was a used tool lending library or exchange program.  Each time a used tool was turned in, a certain amount of credit would be extended.  Each time a tool was charged out to a member, some of the credit would be deducted.  Obviously there would have to be some sort of central facility with a small staff to handle the transactions.  There could be a membership fee to cover the expenses.  I have no idea what the legal implications and tax requirements might be.

I'm too old to consider starting such a thing, and something like this may already exist.  I think its a good idea though.


----------



## dtsh (Aug 25, 2021)

I do similar locally. For most of my tools shipping would be prohibitive so it's pickup only.
For trusted friends there's no charge to borrow a tool and breakage is expected to happen eventually, so if it happens it's not a big deal. We share tools fairly regularly to keep each of us from having to buy and maintain so many different tools for all the things we might do.

For untrusted (not untrustworthy) people I happily sell any tool I have for a reasonable price and buy it back within a few months for the exact same amount.

When we have someone come into the group fresh and new, it's often a time for workshop cleanup and superflous basic tools get collected up and rehomed. (that partial set of wrenches from an auction box, a screwdriver found in a parking lot, etc)

I've thought many times of trying to make it more official, but the effort to do so comes at a cost (money and time) that I am as yet unwilling to invest.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 25, 2021)

That's a great idea   









						CAN YOU LOAN ME A TOOL?
					






					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




John


----------



## projectnut (Aug 25, 2021)

In theory it sounds like a good idea.  In practice it's questionable at best.  I have all the tools you've listed and find I use them often enough that I wouldn't consider selling  them or otherwise getting rid of them.  If I do buy a tool for a single time use it's usually HF or similar quality.  It's lucky if it makes it through that single time use intact.  For tools that I use on occasion I buy middle of the road brands, for those that get used on a regular basis I buy high enough quality ones I think will withstand years of use.

The lending and borrowing scenario has never worked for me.  Every time I've ever borrowed a tool it's broken.  Then I've either had to repair it or replace it.  Now I've spent the time and/or money to purchase the same tool, but I still don't own it.  I still have to go buy another if I need it a second time.

Lending has been just as troublesome.  I've even had co workers deny they borrowed a tool when they signed a dated slip  showing exactly what  they borrowed and when.  Others have returned a tool so damaged it was unusable contending it was in that shape when they got it.  Until I wised up I lost several hundred dollars in tools that were either lent and not returned, or returned in such poor shape I had to replace them..  The policy now is "Don't even ask".  To temper that a bit there are a few trusted close friends that don't have to ask.  If I see they need a specific tool to complete a job I offer it to them.  I trust them to return it in the shape they got it.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 25, 2021)

I have this sticker on one of my rollaway toolboxes.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 25, 2021)

There are some local libraries that lend tools, also makerspaces are a good thing when done right.


----------



## martik777 (Aug 25, 2021)

Used my shop crane once or twice then rented it out.   Made thousands from those renters who needed one off machining services.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 25, 2021)

Tmate said:


> How many of us have shelves full of tools we needed once, but are unlikely to use again?  To name a few of mine:
> 
> The circle cutting device I used with a router to cut out my train layout turntable opening.
> The  X-Y table I used a couple of times to drill precise holes on my drill press before getting a mill.
> ...


That's how I ended up purchasing the house next door and then building a (small) barn in the back yard. And the residence is still over-run with "stuff". I have a couple of friends that, worst case, will ask if I have a "solution" for a problem. If I don't, many times I can make one. For the other 99.95% of the time, "Go to Hades" if I'm feeling polite. Slamming the door, or phone down, or some other equally abusive comment or response when I'm being cantankerous. For some tools, I will rent out "with a deposit". The deposit, of course, is or greater than, the replacement cost. But for hand made and "archaic" tools, it's weigh out when you walk out the door.

I do, and quite readily, make suggestions that can often save time or effort or costs. But loaning out tools, 99.95% of the time is "H311 NO!" So much so that Wife, who is somewhat mechanically  inclined, has her own toolboxes. And, as a rule, the two are not interchangable. She falls into that "0.05%" bracket. . .  She does wood, I do metal. She tends the "residence", I tend the shops and barn. Except electrical, I do or supervise any and all electrical work. But an "outsider", as a rule it's bring your own tools and I'll explain how to do it. Do it my way or hit the street.

I admit that I haven't faced any "framing carpenter" work since I landed in a wheelchair. But, like electrical, if someone showed up to do some of that kind of work without at least basic hand tools, they would be shown the door. Electrical or plumbing now, same scenario. The only thing I would consider "loaning" is things like the power pipe bender or "tri-stand" or power threader. Anything smaller, try for work down the street. There ain't none here. And my tools don't leave the premises.

Side note: I haven't done any serious work on my layout since the wheelchair. Because I can't stand up. But specialty tools like a router jig are usually designed for multiple applications. Like cutting roadbed and sub-roadbed to  a 60* angle. I cut plywood with a router more often than with a jigsaw.

.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 25, 2021)

One time use tools are an issue, but I’m more concerned about my collection of zero use tools.  They seemed like a good idea at the time, and I am sure someday they will come in handy.   I just have to live long enough.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm bad at loaning tools and even worse about repairing things for other people.  If I like you, I'll let you bring your junk to my shop and I'll teach you how to fix it, but I won't touch it myself.

There is a particular type of borrower that is the worst.  My sister fits into this category.  The ones who bring back broken stuff, and tell me I need to get a new one because mine broke while they were using it.  Like it's my fault, or the tool was faulty.  My wife loaned my sister her nice tent once, and at the campsite somebody failed to set their parking brake and ran over the tent.  She brought it back in a tub and said it broke while she was using it, so we need to order new poles.  Yep, true story.

The other kind is the one who borrows and breaks a Niagara end mill, and brings back a Chinese Amazon special (I didn't know these were so cheap, man! Here, you can have the whole 3-pak!) because a tool is a tool, right?


----------



## hman (Aug 25, 2021)

I've never tried selling on eBay.  I generally use Craigslist when I want to get rid of a tool.  What with unknown buyers, etc., I'll generally have the item locked up in my car when they come by.  That way, they're never in the house.  If it's a power tool, I'll have an extension cord nearby. 

I'll also take unused or seldom used tools to the swap meet that the local machinists club, Valley Metal, holds about once a year.

I generally don't lend out any tools.  The few exceptions are t people I know are reliable.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 25, 2021)

On military bases, we have a base garage that has all the tools, and an attendant. This is for auto repair. He'll sign out anything you need, and offer advice on how best to do the job. He takes your ID until you bring back the tool. I thought that was the best thing since sliced bread.
 I've also often wished I lived near a maker space, but I've read many complaints about them through the years. It's unfortunate, but I think most people aren't as reliable, trustworthy, or thoughtful as we imagine ourselves to be. Which causes much strain on the altruistic nature of the lending library, maker space, or neighborly tool library idea. And even one really crappy person can cause the whole thing to implode.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 25, 2021)

Way back when ('70s) in the mills, we had a few brass tags with our clock number on our key rings. One was for "lockouts", one in the mines was used to show that someone was underground, one(or more) for the tool room, etc. When a tool went out, the "brass" was hung on a nail where the tool came from. On return of the tool, you got your brass back. Gives a whole new meaning to "when your number comes up". If you went home with something locked out, the current shift manager was supposed to call you before cutting the lockout. In theory. . . Some tools were considered "expendable", you didn't have to be all that careful about returning them. Drills, taps, and the like 1/4 inch and smaller, things of that nature.

For "maker spaces" in my area, the same rule applies as I use at home. Welcome (if qualified) to use it, but it never leaves the premises.

.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 26, 2021)

dtsh said:


> I do similar locally. For most of my tools shipping would be prohibitive so it's pickup only.
> For trusted friends there's no charge to borrow a tool and breakage is expected to happen eventually, so if it happens it's not a big deal. We share tools fairly regularly to keep each of us from having to buy and maintain so many different tools for all the things we might do.
> 
> For untrusted (not untrustworthy) people I happily sell any tool I have for a reasonable price and buy it back within a few months for the exact same amount.
> ...


This sounds like a great setup. Having always been a lone ranger none of my friends are tool users. So for the most part I have avoided the loan problem. I mostly only buy when I have a need. The friends and family who I would trust don’t live close either.

I was lucky when I needed a hammer drill to set some  studs in cement I had a neighbor who had a really nice Makita that had never been used! I had to buy a bit for it and I left it in the case and cleaned all the dust off it when i returned it. He was shocked I left the bit in the case. I told him it was  my appreciation for not having to buy a tool I knew I’d never need again.


----------



## kb58 (Aug 26, 2021)

Somewhat derailing this thread, but related, are "user friends": overly friendly, quickly worming their way into your business. Eventually, they'll ask if you can help with something—but unbeknownst to you, they've prepared for this day. They arrive with a small part they want fixed, and when you think you're done, they add on, "oh yeah, and can you weld this other bit under my car?" After several of these, you realize you're just a resource, a tool, eventually dreading receiving their call, because you _know _it'll be of the form: "here's what I'd like you to do for me." They "could" buy the tools themselves, but why bother when they have friends who will do it for them. I eventually had to cut off all contact to fix that. But I'm over it, really...


----------



## kb58 (Aug 26, 2021)

I remember an old machinist telling me as he handed me a tool, "Remember, if you don't return it, you can't borrow it again."


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 26, 2021)

I have one friend that I will loan tools to, and that's it. Get rid of a tool? Are you insane. Mike


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 26, 2021)

I have a bunch of tools that I've only used once and hope I never need to use again.  Afraid to get rid of them though.  In a way, they are like my deer antler mounts, I see them and the memory comes right back.  Sometimes the pain and tears comes back with them.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 26, 2021)

I have a whole bunch of tools from my woodworking days that are just sitting there waiting to be used again,  sold the bigger  machines and that was it, the rest of the stuff like the routers, the table saw blades, router bits, hand tools, marking tools are almost new but can't bring myself to sell them in case I might some day need them.  I would much rather trading them for something more useful but trading with people I don't know could cause more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 26, 2021)

I haven’t borrowed many tools in my life.
I always wanted to be the guy with the most tools.
I figure if you have the tools and the materials, combined with the will- just about anything can be accomplished

I have loaned tools, but only under the you break, you buy premise


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 26, 2021)

Before I went into management, I pulled wrenches on large equipment. Tool boxes are like a women's purse, you just don't go into them without permission. My foreman felt that his position allowed him to do what ever he wanted. I had told him that it was off limits, caught him rummaging through my tool box afterwards and threw a hammer towards him. He went off on me and went to the owner. I told the owner that I told him not to but he disregarded my wishes. The owner told him, next time head my warning or learn to duck. 

For some reason we never got along. It was only a summer job while I was going to college and it was then I decided to get my BS and not pull wrenches for a living. 

I have plenty of tools that I have purchased for a specific job, use to sell them but then found myself having to use them again which ticked me off to have to buy them AGAIN! Now I just keep them.


----------



## cathead (Aug 26, 2021)

A friend of mine and I were discussing some land leveling that needed to be done.  A few days later he drops off
a brand new Kubota L series tractor with a box blade on it.  I did not ask to use it, it just showed up...
Anyway it was a joy to use and made the work quite easy.  I broke off one of the tines so ordered a new one
and also several pins that were never there or had fallen off.  Also I greased all the zerks while I was at it
and cleaned the air filter too.  I had the tractor for at least three weeks and put over 30 hours on the hour meter.  

One day, the tractor was gone as I had mentioned that the job was done so stopped by to pay my friend a visit.  
I handed him $500 for using it and his response was that if I needed it again to be sure to give him a call.  

Now I have new respect for my friend as well as for Kubota.  There was a bit of a learning curve to running it
but a joy to operate with hydrostatic  drive and power steering.  If I ever buy a tractor, I will seriously look at a Kubota L series
machine.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 26, 2021)

Last tool I loaned out was a dremel to my wife’s friend who wanted to use it on beads last year. 

Don’t have it back yet.


----------



## brino (Aug 26, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> One time use tools are an issue, but I’m more concerned about my collection of zero use tools. They seemed like a good idea at the time, and I am sure someday they will come in handy. I just have to live long enough.



.....and be able to find them again when you need them!
-brino


----------



## jwmay (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't actually loan any tools or money to anyone unless I'm ok never getting it back. People and friendships are more important I guess. Don't take that to mean I'm always giving things away. What it really means is everyone knows not to ask. Lol I seldom ask for help for similar reasons. I don't expect I will be able to drop everything to help you when you need it. So I won't ask you to do it for me either.  I don't really think it's a nice way to be. But at least I know myself. Ha!


----------



## cathead (Aug 26, 2021)

How about crows?  They are just like the government.  They take what they want and are gone with the wind......




It looks like one sentry, one eating and two waiting in line.  They are great fun to observe and we get along just fine.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 26, 2021)

cathead said:


> How about crows?  They are just like the government.  They take what they want and are gone with the wind......
> 
> View attachment 376315
> 
> ...


Smart too, they, along with the seagulls, will take muscles off the pilings here at the marina and drop them from a high altitude onto the boat house to break them open. The crows are a little smarter in that they will drop them from a higher altitude to ensure they break. The seagulls drop them from a lower altitude and often have to do it multiple times to break the shell open. Personally, I think they are afraid another gull will get it before them. Around here, they are known as Sea Rats, big suckers too.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 26, 2021)

The crows are like the government, and the seagulls are like management.  They swoop in on your area, squawk up a bunch of noise, $hit all over everything, and then take off leaving you to deal with it.


----------



## rabler (Aug 26, 2021)

Many years back I loan out a tile saw when a co-worker specifically asked me about it.  6 months later I asked for my tile saw back, he hadn't started using it yet.  Took another 3 months to get it back.  I don't loan out tools anymore, big or small, unless I don't expect/want them back.  I had a drywall hoist that I did give someone when they asked recently, wasn't worth trying to sell it on CL.   In general,  If we're good friends, I'll help you with things, and bring my own tools, but my tools leave with me.

No such thing as a tool that'll only get used once.  There are a few that have only had their first use so far.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 26, 2021)

rabler said:


> No such thing as a tool that'll only get used once.  There are a few that have only had their first use so far.


Sorry, a "Like" tag doesn't do this justice. I offer a standing applause at least. And strong applause.
.


----------

